# Aquadive BS 100 bronze on zulu w bronze hardware



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Got it today and was kinda glad that is was not in the shiny state as the watch was en received. Affxing the strap to the watch was simple, there was no need to remove the spring bars, the strap easily slid in between the strap and the watch case.



The strap coa total of $27.25 and got it at the following site:

Leather, Nato, Nylon Watch Straps - Crown and Buckle

Please not and appreciate that this is the Aquadive forum and only pictures of Aquadive watches will be permitted.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Man, that's a nice looking watch / strap combo.


----------



## scuup (Jun 2, 2009)

I am very happy to see that it is a good fit. I just ordered 3 for mine. I tried a different brand with the bronze hardware
but it was too thick.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

forgot to mention that the 5 ring option not available in bronze only 3 ring.


----------



## non-stop (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks Great, and good to hear it fitted easily! 

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks good
Appears to be quite a colour difference between the rings & the case.
Hopefully they age closer together
Stu


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

I noticed that immediately. Bear in that I got the bronze BS 100 brand new and shiny. I believe the watch has a lot of catching up to do.



amckiwi said:


> Looks good
> Appears to be quite a colour difference between the rings & the case.
> Hopefully they age closer together
> Stu


As an addendum an associate raised the point that the rings might be composed of more brass thus the difference in color, in any event I like it.


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

WC
It was supposed to be an observation not a criticism.
I also like it.
The website is confusing, at the top of the page it says $26 but below each version including bronze / brass it is $15.00
Thank you for providing the source I will probably obtain one
Stu


----------



## enraged4 (Jun 22, 2013)

beautiful combination,congrats


----------



## scuup (Jun 2, 2009)

I got my new straps today from the above linked supplier, but they don't fit, way too tight between the case and spring bar. I measured my bars and they are 1.7 mm. Has anyone here used thinner ones?


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

very nice watch and combo:-!


----------

